# Advice needed - Smoker shut off half way through the brisket



## wardo (Aug 4, 2013)

My electric smoker timer shut the smoker off during the night. I had the smoker at 185 and had planned to go low and slow for around 20hrs, brisket was about 10 pounds. When I went to bed the meat temp said the meat was around 137. I had wrapped the brisket in foil after 5.5 hrs. The smoker shut down sometime in the middle of the night and when I checked this morning the brisket was down to 70 degrees. I turned the smoker back on and it is now back to 120. So my question, do I continue or is this a disaster?


----------



## themule69 (Aug 4, 2013)

how long has it taken to get from 70° to 120°?

David


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 4, 2013)

That sounds like a long time in the danger-zone temp range, especially if it cooled all the way down to 70*...plus, you're going to go back up again, which could take possibly another 3 hours, even @ 300* plus chamber temps (if your smoker will get that hot). If I knew how long it actually was since the smoker shut-down, and, what the internal temps/time that it was in the danger-zone, then I would assess it and go from there, but without knowing, and with it sounding like a possible ~8 hours...me, I just wouldn't want to take the chance...too many unknowns with this one.

Eric


----------



## wardo (Aug 4, 2013)

It took less than 2 hrs to get back to 120+. I don't know how many hours the smoker was off. I am guessing 5-7. Appreciate suggestions.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 4, 2013)

As bad as I hate to say it. I'd let fido have a brisket. Guessing is not worth the trotts.


----------



## eman (Aug 4, 2013)

If you have to question it. Toss it ! Food borne illness is NO FUN!


----------



## ghostred7 (Aug 14, 2013)

I had the same thing happen on my 2d brisket ever (was charcoal, but almost exact same scenario).  I tossed it...my heart sank as I watched the $40 slab of meat go to waste.  I'd rather lose money than health


----------

